

Chrome in 3d - yesraaj
http://www.google.com/intl/en/landing/chrome/cadie/

======
silentOpen
For those of us without Windows, what's special about the download? Anything?

------
draegtun
Blimey... been so busy I nearly forgot it was April 1st today ;-)

------
volida
here is the link to print 3d glasses
[http://www.google.com/intl/en/landing/chrome/cadie/glasses.p...](http://www.google.com/intl/en/landing/chrome/cadie/glasses.pdf)

------
dmpayton
I was half expecting a "Chrome for Linux" release today.

------
fiaz
Mental note for next year:

Google's PR becomes ultra lame on April 1st.

------
shibido
omg! l33t! t3ll your friend5!!!!!

heh ;-)

~~~
shibido
Do we really need to explain humour this much on HN now to avoid negatives?

I was making a joke based on the Cadie blog posts... sheesh.

~~~
allenbrunson
as a matter of fact, good jokes often get high marks around here. alas, your
comment was not funny, and you got downvoted for it.

there's a bit of a double standard here. if you write something that people
merely disagree with, it typically won't get downvoted. but if you reach for a
joke and fail, you'll almost certainly pay.

a cruel practice, perhaps, but necessary, if you ask me. a disagreeing comment
will often make a conversation more interesting. an unfunny comment makes me
feel morose. i start to wonder if this is the beginning of a slide into
inanity.

i think that's why so many of the april fool's day submissions got killed. few
things i encounter during an average day depress me more than a not-funny
"joke."

~~~
shibido
Yeah, I know...

I actually don't know why I thought that was at all funny. It serves as a
fairly good reminder to take a break every once in a while.

Incidentally, that you mention the April Fools day posts - A lot of them
seemed to be re-posts under slightly altered headings, and I agree, a great
many of them were fairly pointless also.

